# Albino coastals



## Bl69aze (May 21, 2020)

anyone know what happened to the supposedly pure albino coastals that were hatched last year (or year before, idk time flies)

Larks said that when questioned about the truth of if pure or not, he went silent and disappeared

Can’t temember the breeders name


----------

